# Silver King Motorized Bike Patent



## chitown (Sep 1, 2010)

Anyone seen one of these?

http://www.google.com/patents?id=nc...=gbs_selected_pages&cad=2#v=onepage&q&f=false

Same designer of the Silver King. Even refers to the frame being aluminum and his co-patent for that design. Submitted in Aug 1934 approved in 1936.


----------



## bud poe (Sep 1, 2010)

Never even heard of one, interesting design, never seen a motor mounted quite like that...Wonder if they ever even made it to production?
Awesome find though...


----------

